# Spoons & Blades



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I finally cured some blades and spoons i had painted a while back. They had been just hanging on a peg waiting for some spare time to cure. The main colors are candy paint so the flash of the nickel finish shines through and catches the light. This is all powder paint using brush tap and some stencils.

2.375" long ProEye trolling spoons. Just need to attach some trebles.

True Tiger









Electric Tiger

































































These couple are 1/8oz. (1.375" long) casting spoons that will be mostly used for ice fishing with dropper flies or jigs.











Last is a couple of nickle hammered colorado blades. I believe they are size 4's.












-- Curing note: First couple times i tried curing the spoons/blades with the tiger stripes and dots, the paint sagged pretty badly. There ends up being a fair amount of paint built up and gravity was causing the paint to run as it heated up. Have found a way around that though....... gradually heat the oven up to temperature, and it all but eliminates the problem. Not sure why it works, but it does pretty well. For example, once i hang all the stuff to cure, start out with the temp set to 250° and let it heat the blades completely through for about 5 full minutes. Then bump it up to 275° for another 5 minutes. 300° for 5 minutes. 325° for 5 minutes. Then bump it up to my final cure temp (350°) and set it to shut down after 15 minutes. Paint comes out rock solid, not brittle and have not had any problems with burning light colors. Maybe it makes a difference since these are mostly candy paints....... i have had problems in the past with the candy paints slipping and sagging even on jig heads - but not with this gradual heating.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, great job on those dudes. Those pink and purple spoons will tear em up. Need to have some of those pinks with a green anti-freeze back, thats all you'll need, good job again, Mike ps, jig bites not far at all !!!


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Very nice looking paint job. Your powder paint job looks as good as liquid paint. They looked like a lot of time and hard work paid off. One question I have is did you use a powder clear coat to seal your paint, or do you think you wouldn't need it ?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

FISHIN 2 - Thanks for the comment.

John Clark - They all are completely covered with powder, front and back. The main colors are candy style colors and some of the accents on the edges might are opaque. The couple that have the original nickle finish showing through (like pic #3 & #4) were dipped in a clear powder and mica powder mixture.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great job on these Attica! As you know, brush tapping powder thru stencils can be a challenging task. Even with clamps or whatever holding the bait and stencil, I always find that I need more hands during the process of applying the right amount of heat and getting the stencil in place. Looks like you have it dialed in very nicely. These blades look fantastic!!!


----------

